# Habanero Bicycles



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Has anyone ever ridden a Habanero titanium bike? Any comparison to Litespeed or other ti bikes in terms of ride quality. 


thanks
The CapMan


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

*I have a hab MTB*

I've had it for a long time. It's been great. I've seen the road bikes but never ridden one. My Mtb built up fine. I love the brushed finish and I bought the frame lightly used for $350. What more could I ask for?


----------



## velochico (Mar 25, 2004)

I must admit, the weld quality on the Habs is outstanding. Don't let that "made in China" moniker scare you away. To get a custom Ti road frame for $995 is, in my opinion, an awesome deal.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Made by the same folks that make Airborne*

But frame design is more traditional compared to Airborne. Mark (the owner) is a nice guy and he started the business out of love for the sport. Warranty wise, he will take care of you if there is a problem. 



TheCapMan said:


> Has anyone ever ridden a Habanero titanium bike? Any comparison to Litespeed or other ti bikes in terms of ride quality.
> 
> 
> thanks
> The CapMan


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Just got one and built it up...nice bikes!*



TheCapMan said:


> Has anyone ever ridden a Habanero titanium bike? Any comparison to Litespeed or other ti bikes in terms of ride quality.
> 
> 
> thanks
> The CapMan


I built up a Habanero last weekend. Ordering it was easy...stock 54cm frame that arrived in 3 days from ordering. It arrived safely and I was pleased with the welds and brushed finish. The prep on the bike was nice or they just do very clean threading. Bottom bracket spun in easily, as did the shifter boss bolts and bb guide, and the Shimano Ultegra threaded headset went in with ease (used my Park hs press...one of my favorite Park tools).

I built the Hab up with the same stuff I have used on all the bikes I have
built the past few years: Shimano Ultegra 9 speed STI, 3T threaded stem,
Thomson seatpost, Mavic Open Pro wheels, BG saddle, etc. I used a Nashbar
bargain carbon fiber Easton EC30 fork. I am used to riding a lugged steel Tommasini
Columbus SLX Super Prestige with 55.5 tt and 10cm stem and steel fork. The
Hab has the 54.5 tt and a 11cm stem. That is the only difference as far as
the setup of the bike...same everything else.

I got it finished and out on its maiden forty mile voyage. The Habanero did ride and fit nice and I am pleased with it. The steering is quicker than the Tommmasini, but that may be due to being over the wheel more with the longer stem plus the lighter front end with the carbon fiber fork. I like the feel of the carbon fork as the bumps in the route I took (a familiar one for me) didn't seem as rough. Where I felt the most difference from the Tommasini was on the climbs, but that may be just the difference in weight between the two bikes. It seems to be a nice riding and looking bike and I look forward to putting more miles on it to better compare it to the lugged steel I usually ride.

I am a budget buyer and appreciate that there is still a place where someone can buy a nice new titanium frame with 1" headtube and 27.2 seattube and keep within a limited bike budget. It took me two years to break down and pay retail for this frame! I am glad to have an opportunity to buy a new $695 frame and $80 fork for less than $800 because I would not be riding one otherwise. 

The Habanero reminds me a lot of the 2000 model Serotta Classique Ti frame I used to own in their look, ride and composition (3Al/2.5V seamless titanium alloy). I have also owned a couple of Litespeeds (Ultimate and Classic) and I think the Habanero, on the short ride so far, is more comfortable than the Ultimate was. I would not hesitate to buy a Habanero.


----------

